# Need Help in Hudson County - N.J !! PLEASE?



## zehyah (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Everyone.
I nearly got evicted for my two birds so I cannot keep the one I found on the ground 4 days ago (I could not leave him there - I live on a min street in a high pit bull area) -- PLEASE if someone can suggest something --- he's a beautiful, sweet , docile young pigeon that cannot yet fly. He is very chubby and his feathers are immaculate but he just flutters and cannot fly. He tries. There does not appear to be anything wrong with his wings at all --- he is spending a lot of time in the pet carrier because of my two dogs and two other birds. He's eating seed and has been drinking a little water and he is just a doll I wish I could keep him. PLEASE someone help --- I know his flock are the birds across the street from me in the park -- I dont know how long it will take to rehab him or even if I can .. it would be so great for him to go back with the flock he comes from after learning to fly -- PLEASE ANY SUGGESTIONS OR I WILL HAVE TO BEING HIM TO THE WILDLIFE REHAB WHICH IS VERY FAR FROM MY AREA.
PLEASE CONTACT ME AT: [email protected]

Thanks in advance,
Sharon


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Zehyah and welcome! Thank you so much for assisting this pigeon. If you could narrow down your location to a city or nearby city, that would be very helpful. We may have a member or two close enough to assist. Could you post us some pictures to aid in determining just how long this one might need to be cared for?

Terry


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

just remember this time of year is the worst being that it is so cold here in NJ and he would surely need a base place to rely on for food if you did release him/her even when with a flock ... they do grow fast and can become selfsustainable when 8 weeks of age but would need a garenteed place to be fed at for life suport cuz without that they can go downhill faster then a whirlwind on any given day


----------



## zehyah (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi and thanks --- I'm working on the pic's -- sorry for the delay, camera broke -- I have some experience and know he's not a baby -- he's very young though young but not 8 weeks for sure -- he's chubby and has a full coat of feathers --- I am in Jersey City New Jersey and he will have an base to be fed because I will be feeding him -- I risk doing this twice a day every single day no matter what the weather or circumstances -- even during my hospitalizations I had friends and family do it for me .. --- I have a bunch of moronic neighbors who make comments and point to the signs saying do not but, I'm not the shyest of people nor the smallest and I'm an animal lover soooo .. I tell them to kiss my a** and they get the point with my commando about animals attitude .. I was spoken to by law once and politely smiled, " I wasn't feeding pigeons, I was feeding sparrows and squirrels .. " -- he smirked and left --- I have so much too say about feeding these precious creatures but it's nothing you all don't already feel yourselves -- I'll work on pic's and thanks again for any help -- I know my dogs won't hurt him but I worry about my two very aggressive birds .. thanks again.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

what kind of birds do you have? The 2 birds?
Can you keep this bird a few more days until we can find a place for it?
Does a moderator or someone know of a member nearby? Could a bird this age be shipped?


----------



## zehyah (Aug 13, 2004)

I have him isolated in my daughters room but i live in a 3 room apartment so everyone's terribly cramped including 100lb german shep .. we don't mind if its for the sake of this poor baby and i intended to keep him til i can find the best solution - problem is landlord has to do some work and i keep stalling him .. I would be evicted if he knew i'm still doing my rescue stuff ......... and the only way he gets to do stuff in the apt is when i put all animals in daughters room .. so its become a problem -- its a week now and he shows no signs of knowing how to fly at all .. none .. and thanks so much for your offer but i would never ship an animal .. hes terrified of us as it is .. thanks for any input --- still trying to post the pics thanks again ... i might have to take him to the wildlife refuge soon -- they euthanize if the bird shows signs of not being able to fly and i cant bear thinking that


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome to the site. . .let me tell you I (and many others on here) know EXACTLY what you're going through, with the apartment and the manager coming and all that fun stuff. I live in a place now where I can have allllllll my pets, but those apartment days were pretty much awful at some points. What worked best when the manager or maintenance people came by, was to set up the date ahead of time and then take some of the animals to a friend's house for the day. This was done after dark the night before so none of the nosy neighbors would tattle. It was kind of a pain, but made it much easier when we had to have a visit to have something fixed or whatever. Just a thought. I hope it works out for you and for the youngster. Keep checking and bump the thread up if you want. People are checking in less at the moment due to Christmas, mostly.


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

MaryJane! Thats what i have to do too! I'll have him tell me a date he's coming, and then i'll say something like a friend is staying overe, so dont barge in or you might find him/her naked! (although this may cause SOME landlords to do just that!)
Then i'll smuggle them all out. Although, i have had to take a pigeon/cat and put it in a drawer in a closet real quick and just HOPE they dont make noise! I have found pigeons in complete dark usually will shut up. Cats, thats another story. I usually feed the cats sooo much, so they kind of go into a food coma! LOL!
I hope this helps! Dont take the squeaker to a wildlife place, just hide it while the landlord is there! If you hold on a bit longer, it may start to fly soon!
Recently, my landlord wanted to spray for bugs/mice, and i told him my roommates sister would be here with a newborn baby and we didnt want to risk it with a baby around!!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

A few years ago I had to ship a whole bunch of birds to safety to rescue them from being poisoned by the management of my building. The maintance people used to come in to change the A/C filter, make repairs, or spray with the bug spray. I use to hide the birds while I had them in the closet and they were quiet in the dark.
Now, I don't do that anymore and my birds are in a room of the partment. When someone comes over they are quiet, as soon as they hear a knock on the door or hear strange voice. The cats, disapear instantly too when we have people around excpet for Chelsea, who won't come out from under the table anyways, so many people don't notice her.
Can't you put the bird in a closet, in a box or carrier covered with tha towel? S/he should be quiet. In the worst case you can say you are baby bird sitting for a friend.

Reti


----------



## zehyah (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re:*

The place I put my pets -- my two birds (landlord ok'd only one) and my two large 
dogs is the bedroom - where the baby is staying presently and closets are out of the question --- i don't have anyone to help me since friends and family are not understanding of my passion for animals --- I have health problems and they judge me saying I take too much upon myself (but then they don't help me - hypocrites) anyway, I thought of every excuse in the book and then some -- trust me I've used them all - I've been fostering and rescuing for a loooong time .. If I had any options, I wouldn't be on here asking for help ..... If this bird would fly i could bring him back to his flock across from my apartment - like I mentioned in an earlier post, he would be fed everyday -- but hes not trying -- just standing all day on the bed .. looking very useless but very cute.


----------



## zehyah (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re:*

Would someone tell me if they know of a pigeon sanctuary in New Jersey?? I really have to find a home for this baby asap or bring it to rehab and it cannot fly -- thanks !!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just sent you a PM...........


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You can contact Gretchen and see if she is near enough to help or can perhaps refer you to someone. Check the Pigeon Resources Directory here: http://www.pigeon-life.net/prd.htm and then scroll down to the NJ entries.

Terry


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

could you possibly bring the bird into Manhattan to Animal General on Columbus Ave and 87 St. Their phone is 212-501-9600....ask for Rita, Karen or Gloria.


----------



## zehyah (Aug 13, 2004)

*Re:*

Thanks -- I will try all you suggest. This bird is big for a baby ... I tried posting a pic but it was too large .. he can't fly or I'd bring him back to his flock across the street from my building where I feed them daily ... I would really like him to join his own but shows no signs of learning to fly .. i'm so confused but I cannot safely keep him much longer .... he's soooo cute !!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

hope everything works out well for you  pigeons they just get into your blood and you would do anything for them when you can , good luck and hope you find this one a great place to grow up and find his way


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

I So Hope All Works At For this Pigeon. You Have Come To The Rigth Place for help And You Have Found Alot Of great People And Animal Lovers Also. If You Can Try And keep This Bird Another week Or So I'm Sure Something Can Be done To Help Him. Its Just Christmas Time Then there Is New Years So Some People Aren't On That May Live Close enuff That Can help. If You Want You Can E-mail The Picture Of The Bird To Me And I'll Be Glad To Post It For You My E-mail Is [email protected]. 
Thanks For Taking This Bird In.


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Just Wanted To see How This Thread is Going. Has Any Of The frist Set Of Leads Worked Out Yet.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

I emailed Sharon directly and she sent me the attached picture of the little guy/girl she just took in... really a cutie! My husband and I have talked about taking him/her in ourselves, but our one cat is having a difficult time adjusting to Juliet and Noel as it is so not sure it's the right time to bring another animal into the house just yet. But I do have phone numbers of some club members locally that I'm going to reach out to here in Piscataway and Middlesex, NJ. Hopefully with those contacts we'll find a local home for the little one.

Sharon also has a white pigeon she mentioned that needed rehoming too (from her initial post she's allowed to keep one bird)... quoting from her email "- a GORGEOUS all white (dove?) male needs a new home -- he is VERY VERY dominant - and very very smart .. I love him dearly but he needs a better life than here -- if you know someone that will keep him indoors and give him a better life please let me know .... he is VERY large ... a stunning bird really .. he still after two years has a healthy fear of humans -- he may come and sit next too you if alls quiet but other than that he stays in his little spot or up atop doors, etc ..... he coos A LOT .. i'm told he's looking to mate "
I've asked her to send me a picture of the white bird so I can resize and post here as well.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Just a quick update (which I also sent to Sharon).

Sorry to report back with nothing on the local front so far - but people may still be busy with holiday stuff. I hope she isn't getting too much immediate pressure from her landlord (but I gave her my phone number in case it becomes an immediate need).

I did find a rehab center that is only about 40 min. from her in Millington, NJ. Has anyone here on PT heard of or had any experiences with Raptors Trust? They have a web site as well -- http://www.theraptortrust.org/ If nothing else, they may be able to put Sharon in touch with more resources.

Still hoping to find local personal homes for them though instead of a rehab facility (and still trying to talk my husband into letting me adopt the flightless babe).

Any opinions from PT members about how a flightless pigeon would get along with two Doves in the same cage? Terry has given me some advice on pigeons and doves sharing cages in general - but I'm wondering if the flightless condition of the pigeon would make it a better or worse situation?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have pigeons and doves in one room free flying and generally have no problems. They coexist fine together.
One of my pigeons is even mated to one of my doves for over a year now and they are doing great. They love each other very much.
It would be wonderful if you could adopt this little baby.
Good luck.

Reti


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Here's the latest news I have from Sharon (as of New Year's eve):

Good news -- I hope -- I keep the baby on the bed in the daytime to stretch out and today I was folding the comforters and piling them on the floor ( because of the baby birdie poop) and I took him off the bed and put him on the pile while I went to change the sheets and he FLEW UP ON THE BED - granted it was less than 2 fet up but still he flew ! what to do next i dont know .. see if he continues and then bring him to the flock in the park?? i am still confused -- thanks about the raptor trust -- i know them well and have brought them lots of squeakers and other feathered things i have found in the park .. courtesy of my very nice brother who drove me -- thing is once a bird is deemed unable to be rehabilitated, they are put down .. and so my white bird would be put down .. and thats not an option -- this bird was more than likely shot at when we found him wounded and emaciated .. I nursed him against all odds and he is a king now truly a miracle if you could have seen the condition i found him in...

I wrote back saying that if there's a chance the baby will be able fly and therefore go back to his/her flock that would probably be best and I asked her if should thought she could hold onto him/her for a bit longer to give him/her more time to learn to fly? Again, I did give her my cell phone number if she needs to immediately relocate them if her landlord situation worsens.

I asked her for more information about the white pigeon and suggested that it might be worthwhile to start a new thread on Pigeon Talk for him. I also asked her for a photo so that I can share with everyone here. Taking a risk of him being put down is not an option. I didn't realize Rapture's Trust had that policy.

I haven't heard back since this email exchange - so we'll see what happens. I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

*Update*

I heard from Sharon again and below is an update from her:

Sorry I haven't written -- have a few health issues that sometimes slow me down in a big way.

My daughter's going to try to send you personally some pic's today of Whitebird. Maybe you can post them as you said -- would very much appreciate it. please let me know if you get them.
The baby is gorgeous and adorable --- he is flying much better and sits atop my daughters ceiling fan. Every single thing in her room gets covered in poop -- much of her startrek/wars/harry potter stuff has been damaged (much of it very expensive) , but other than that everythings peachy : ) .. hes ready to go I think -- I am just so terrified because we have a hawk around here -- I saw him grab one of smaller birds of the flock (known as my flock by my neighbors) last week ... and I couldnt speak for hours .. I just kept crying .. and you can explain to me a hundred times about the circle of life and all that but its heartbreaking none the less and it kills me .. thats why I am so scared to let this baby out .. he even has a little baby voice and coo .. its all light and baby sounding compared to my other 2 -- we're just hysterical when we hear him trying to be tough -- I let WhiteBird in the room the other day to see if they could communicate and he went straight for the babies throat .. baby fought him right back and I was very proud of him ..... anyway, I am just exhausted -- please forgive me .. this bird business plus I have to walk my hundred pound German Shepherd and my completely blind (glaucoma) , very powerfully strong Bassett Hound three times a day plus constantly clean up after three birds and keep them all separated in a three room apartment .. and then theres my child, job and life too .. sorry : )​
I haven't received the photos of Whitebird yet - but when I do I'll probably start another thread for her. Sounds like the baby will be released back to the flock - maybe just a little longer inside for him/her to get stronger.

If anyone is nearby in NJ that may be able to take the White male pigeon I can certainly help with transportation -- perhaps a go between? I would love to take him myself but won't have an area constructed until the Spring to house him. Besides, I suspect the aggression may subside if he lives with other pigeons and can possibly find a mate.

I'll update again when I hear from Sharon or her daughter again.


----------

